# Breaking up fights



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

I actually have a few questions concerning fighting, since this is my first time keeping multiple rodents I'm a bit concerned when I see my babies fighting.

First off, I understand that rats will often fight over and steal food from one another, and while this can actually be pretty humorous as far as I can see, is it okay for me to just split them up by giving each rat more food? (It's not like there's a limited supply, so I don't see a reason to fight over it). It's been working so far, but I don't want to be too meddlesome if they are just having a small scuffle and exerting some energy.

I've also been splitting up fights whenever I hear one of my boys squeak. They've just started fighting, so I moved their cage closer to my bed so that I can bang on the side of the cage during their night-time scuffles. I know typically there's a "no blood no foul" rule when it comes to rats, so should I just let the fights continue regardless of squeaks (I haven't found any blood or scabs)? Also, I've been breaking up the cage fights by wrestling the offender into the corner and then pinning them for a while, but I don't know if this is a good way to stop them. Could this cause aggressive behavior towards me?

I have three male rats of about 5 weeks, but one of them is much smaller than the others. I'm suspecting that he's a dwarf, since my breeder did produce a few dwarf litters. The other two aren't necessarily picking on him, but I do notice that he gets pinned more often. (He's also the only standard-ear, but I don't think rats persecute because of ear placement and size).

Immersion training is in the process of happening, but whenever I set them onto my bed for free-ranging they just jump onto me and stay in their selected place. I'm pretty sure they acknowledge me as the alpha, since I can break up fights with no fuss and there's no rat who seems to think he's boss.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I shout at my rats when fights sound too serious. They start as soon as the light goes off. Usually a loud "OI" does the trick for mine. But then again I have an unusually squeaky girl named Toast who squeaks and screeches about everything when it comes to her cagemates.

I leap out of my bed at least two times a night because she starts screaming as though she is being brutally maimed. Flip the light on to just find her facing a corner munching away on a piece of food. Doesn't like the other girls touching her while she is eating and makes the BIGGEST fuss over it. 

But I'd say some rats are just really vocal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlotte1990 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm introducing 2 boys to my other lone boy. They are all 10 - 14 weeks. I tried putting them in the same cage tonight as I thought they was getting along, but they just wouldn't stop fighting. I split it up when I thought it was about to turnNasty. I got them both out and put them on neutral terrotory to see if they would get along again. Soon got nasty, and I had to pull them apart and got a bit of a nasty bite on my finger. I'm not complaining cos I've read never to split a fight up with rats because you will get bitten, accidentally, but I'd rather be the one hurt than one of them! I'm hoping they will learn to get along. It seems they are both fighting to be Alpha and won't give up, they are very similar size and age. I'm the same as you, as soon as I see a little scuffle I want to stop it. I never know when to let them carry on orIntervene


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Young rats absolutely need to playfight, the emphasis is on play. They will play fight with you and with each other and when it's over they will pin each other and reward their subordinates with a nice belly grooming. As the human alpha when you win a playfight, and you always win!... you groom and love on your babies too to show them you love them and accept them in your pack.

No harm -no foul is a really catchy phrase, but honestly most people forget that it really means the opposite... Get involved before there is harm or a foul. You don't wait until after you have a bleeding rat and a great big vet bill. As the alpha, you decide when the fighting is play and when it's too serious and you get hands on involved. And as the alpha it's your choice whether to divide the food and who gets what.

Immersion is a theory of hands on management, it's a theory that makes you king of your tribe and it gives you all of the power to be fair, just and loving as well as the responsibility to maintain order and protect your pack members from outside threats as well as each other.

So you are doing fine, be as hands on as you can, in an immersion theory dynamic you are part of the pack, in fact you are the leader. Be kind and attentive. Listen to your rats and teach them but never be afraid to be the alpha.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

If no one minds me asking a question on this thread.
My rats just will not play fight with me. I've tried instigating it but it just does not happen. Three of the seven will groom me. The other's are only interested in climbing on me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been worried because my rats never really want to play fight with me and I was worried they wouldn't accept me as their alpha if I didn't assert myself though those means, but I feel much better now about splitting up the fights. So, pinning the rats down is okay? Thanks for the reply RatDaddy, I've been really worried about whether my immersion has been working.

I'm still not terribly comfortable with the squeaking, especially when it comes to Carter (the dwarf rat), so I think I might continue breaking up fights that involve him until he gets a little bigger.


----------



## xoxofreak5000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Voltage, Toast might just be the cutest rat name I've ever heard! I'm surprised I didn't think about it, since it's my favorite food. <3


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Too many people think that they should be hands off observers and let rats be rats, but that's not what rats need. That's the recipe for "Lord of the Flies". Rats are just like children and need love and guidance. I suppose there could be too much hands on, but in the countless threads here, I haven't seen a single example of too much human interaction causing any problems and lots of neglect issues involving biting rats and rats fighting.

If you are going to err, err on the side of safety. Be the alpha.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

As to rats play fighting, it happens when your rats reach about 6 weeks old and usually ends as they become adults. If you adopt adult rats, you aren't necessarily get to play fight.


----------

